# Traeger temp controller flashing



## dcbckup (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello, I've had my Traeger for about 3 years now and for the last month have had problems with the temp controller flashing and the unit not starting up.  The fans also go on and off in the sequence that the LED flashes.  The unit would eventually kick on after a few minutes of flashing and work properly.  My last cook it smoked fine for 4 hours and then started the flashing sequence again and hasn't kicked on ever since.  There are no error codes.  I have not done much troubleshooting besides plugged it into different outlets around the house.

Any help would be gladly appreciated.  

Here is a video of the LED flashing 

Here is a video of under the hopper


----------



## lothar1974 (Jul 20, 2017)

Sounds like it might be the hot rod.  Try unplugging the hot rod and then start it, if it runs and your getting pellets in the firepot you can start those manually if needed. Fire gel works good. Good luck.


----------



## Nathan VanBuren (Jul 4, 2018)

So I had the exact same issue today. And low and behold, after a year, no one had answered this or the original poster didn't add his solution. If anyone is having this issue, it is the digital controller. I have the Elite series, but chose to upgrade to the Pro controller, said to be most accurate and comes with thermometer probes. For the extra $50, it seems to be a good upgrade. 

Elite Series
https://www.traegergrills.com/shop/parts/themostat-kits/digital/BAC236.html

Pro Series
https://www.traegergrills.com/shop/parts/themostat-kits/pro-controller/BAC365.html


----------

